# Finishing Sauce?



## ronp (Jun 15, 2008)

I was wondering what is a good one. Being from the Midwest, (Chicago) I know these sauces are somewhat regional so, what would be appealing to a midwesterner? We typically like a sweet tomato based BBQ sauce, but what about a finishing sauce? I do love the Lone Star sauce I found here. I have some nice drppings from last night, any use for that in a finishing sauce?

In case you missed the final QVIEW from yesterday's pulled pork butt, you can check it out here.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...threadid=18590

Thanks in advance.
Ron


----------



## seboke (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey ron, check this link:

http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...read.php?t=487

Is a sticky in the pork forum.  I love it and won't do PP without it anymore!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jun 16, 2008)

I smoked a 7 pound shoulder the other night and made a batch of SoFlaQuer's finishing sauce.  I poured the whole thing over the pulled pork and mixed it with my hands.  It was awesome!  Gives a slight vinegary flavor with a touch of heat.  I add Sweet Baby Ray's sauce and some horseradish to my sandwich.  But I could nibble on the pulled pork all day even without any bbq sauce.


----------



## ronp (Jun 16, 2008)

I was going to try this but where do you find this ingredient.

1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning 

Thanks.


----------



## pitrow (Jun 16, 2008)

I find it at the local grocery store with the rest of the seasonings. I too, was concerned about being able to find it, but it was at the first grocery store I went to. Look for the green and white can...


----------



## ronp (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks, I will look for it.


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jun 16, 2008)

They actually don't sell that in my neck of the woods (Orlando) so I usually add 1 tablespoon of what ever rub I put on the pork.


----------



## ronp (Jun 17, 2008)

That is what I was wondering. I got some Mardi Gras stuff here I may try that.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## ronp (Jun 17, 2008)

I tried the recipe with some Mardi Gras seasoning, wifey said it was to vinegary, so I doubled the sugar and added 1 cup of drippings from the Butt I smoked over the weekend. Jury is stll out. What if one added some Lone Star BBQ sauce? Would that defeat the purpose? I guess we're just not that hip on vinegar that strong. 

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## crockadale (Jun 17, 2008)

Ron, 

My wife has a problem with vinegar too...she says it's for an other use LOL.
This is what I do when she is going to be eating my pulled pork. I reduce the vinegar to 1/2 cup and add apple juice and the drippings from the foil to equal 1/2 cup, rather than the 1 cup of vinegar. Then I replace the other ingredients with my rub.


----------



## ronp (Jun 17, 2008)

That sounds good, Thanks.


----------



## seboke (Jun 17, 2008)

I just used the cajun seasoning I have on hand.  Can't be THAT much diferent?  But the finishing sauce turned out great with it!


----------



## dadwith4daughters (Jun 17, 2008)

One more thing...if you can, fire up the sauce outside on another burner. That vinegar takes a life of its own, turning your house into a really bad salad.


----------



## ronp (Jun 17, 2008)

I found that out, lol.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Jun 17, 2008)

My wife wondered if I was making Easter Eggs!


----------



## allen (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey ronp100343, If u can't find the Tony Chachere's Original Creole Seasoning let me know our store sells it all the time, small or big. send me an E-Mail if u r interested, I bought a small bottle for camping and a bigger size for home use, I'll check out the prices after your E-Mail


----------



## ronp (Jun 18, 2008)

My wife asked me what I was cooking in the house. I said, nothing. Just then went in a realized I had the sauce on the burner, and she was outside smelling it. 

Allen Said
Hey ronp100343, If u can't find the Tony Chachere's Original Creole Seasoning let me know our store sells it all the time, small or big. send me an E-Mail if u r interested, I bought a small bottle for camping and a bigger size for home use, I'll check out the prices after your E-Mail

Thanks Allen, I haven't had the chance to look yet, that was nice of ya!


----------

